# Budgies courtship meeting with W.A.Mozart Papageno Duet - Montserrat Caballé y Thomas



## RBclassicTV (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello classic fans,
we would like to introduce our new classic video.And we hope you enjoyed them.
greetings Rolf and Björn


----------

